# Is my puppy a vizsla?



## Jana (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi everyone!
About a month ago, my family and I adopted a puppy.
Now he’s 3 months and a half and every time we go out, people ask us if he’s a vizsla, but we don’t really know.
Also the vet told us he looks like he has a bit of a vizsla… 
It would help me a lot, since I know these dogs needs a lot of activity.
Thanks!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like a vizsla mix


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

vizsla terrier mix is my guess. He has classic terrier ears behind his flaps.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He’s cute either way.


----------



## Mnk (Jul 28, 2021)

Oh he´s so cute!!! He looks like my Hunter but with white spots. Definitely has big part of a vizsla. 
Congrats! is gorgeous, hope to see more of your puppy! 🥰


----------



## dsteinschneider (Mar 13, 2015)

Definitely large portion Vizsla mix - will need need lots of exercise.


----------



## AlexTheVizsla (Jun 20, 2021)

OMG he is so cute. Large portion of Vizsla for sure. Prepare for love and affection!


----------

